# impact driver for mixing thinset?



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

I need a new drill and I was wondering if there was an any reason that an impact driver wouldn't be good for mixing thinset?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Amateuralex said:


> I need a new drill and I was wondering if there was an any reason that an impact driver wouldn't be good for mixing thinset?


do they even make the mixing attachments with the impact driver end? most impact drivers i see are only 1/4 inch.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

bbo said:


> do they even make the mixing attachments with the impact driver end? most impact drivers i see are only 1/4 inch.


Ah good point!


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i just bought an on sale 1/2 drill from Sears to use for mixing mud.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

bbo said:


> i just bought an on sale 1/2 drill from Sears to use for mixing mud.


Yeah I think it's time to just get a corded electric drill for this to stop worrying about batteries etc. They look pretty cheap. I won't use them for much else but whatever. I have 13 more bags of thinset to mix for this project so this alone is worth the 30-40$ for a corded drill.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

there are now 2 completely different tools, with the same name :laughing: sheeesh.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to need a 1/2 HD drill for this one unless you want to burn it up before your done with the job.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Going to need a 1/2 HD drill for this one unless you want to burn it up before your done with the job.


 

Agreed, been there done that. Regular 1/2" drill doesnt have the torque.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

12penny said:


> Agreed, been there done that. Regular 1/2" drill doesnt have the torque.


Get a low speed (450,500,550rpm) 1/2 inch spade or D handle drill. I have a Milwaukee 1663-20 450rpm 7 amp spade handle drill w/ speed dial that adjusts to 115rpm to 450rpm. Around 225 works well for driveway sealer,thinset etc. I have a big 8 amp Porter Cable model 7554 variable speed 0-500rpm d handle that would make a great mixer too! The big D handles and spades run alot cooler under heavy loads then pistol grip 1/2 inch drills. Drilling out a tree stump w/ a 1 1/2 auger bit makes the big Milwaukee and Porter Cable drills run only slightly warm! I once mixed some concrete resurfacer w/ my Makita 6302H 6.5 amp 0-550rpm drill. It did the job but labored a little bit. The PC and Milwaukee mix effortlessly.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have had good results mixing mortar with this drill: http://www.harborfreight.com/power-...inch-heavy-duty-spade-handle-drill-93632.html


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

jrepp44 said:


> I have had good results mixing mortar with this drill: http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/electric-drills/1-2-half-inch-heavy-duty-spade-handle-drill-93632.html


Nice affordable choice!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I use an old Craftsman to mix mud. I recently replaced the original 1960's blow molded case whose original hinges fell apart on the first use with a huge Flambeau case that's got plenty of room. 
I got the new yellow Flambeau case from Sears.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

PaliBob said:


> I use an old Craftsman to mix mud. I recently replaced the original 1960's blow molded case whose original hinges fell apart on the first use with a huge Flambeau case that's got plenty of room.
> I got the new yellow Flambeau case from Sears.


Best thing about your drill PaliBob is the long pipe handle. Milwaukee uses a long one on their spades. The long handle goes a long way toward controlling the kickback from stalling and drill bit binding/hitting knot etc.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you try to use a cordless to mix mortar youll burn up the mortar before its half mixed. if its craftsman it will burn up in seconds

pick up a d handle drill as mentioned or rent one. its the tool used by all proffesional tile installers and drywall finishers for mixing


----------



## F350 (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there a list of good mixing drills to use for mud and etc? I'm looking for one for a reasonable price, that means old and/or used. I googled the aforementioned tools, and they are out of my price range atm.

I bought the HF one and it burnt up after only 30 seconds. I took it back for a refund.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

This Thread has listed a number of heavy duty, 1/2", slow, variable speed, drills for mixing. If all these are all out of your price range then the alternative may be the used market e.g. Craigslist, Pawn shops, Estate sales etc. If you find one that works for you let us know how you make out.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

eBay is a good place too! I once scored a used variable speed 0-500rpm skil HD 6740 for only $45 w/ shipping included in that price. Plus a scored a craftsman brand new spade made in1996( a dewalt de131 in craftsman clothes) for $51 + $ 25 shipping! Search spade handle drill. Yeah I know I own alot of drills. I got a collection. They do come out and play every do often.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a nice single speed(450) reversing (rocker switch) spade. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWalt-DW13...e-/390472681727?pt=Drills&hash=item5ae9fc48ff


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Out of your budget but this is one of the very best spades out there! Key to shaft chuck not a left hand thread 
screw chuck. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-1-2-...0-/380468347899?pt=Drills&hash=item5895ae43fb


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-3420...r-/221129174416?pt=Drills&hash=item337c536d90 This is a goodie too!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the makita is a sure winner. rigid id be a little wary of based on my experience with rigid gear


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cable-7556-1-2-Corded-Right-Angle-Drill-/320983120096?pt=Drills&hash=item4abc15b8e0http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...l-/320983120096?pt=Drills&hash=item4abc15b8e0http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...l-/320983120096?pt=Drills&hash=item4abc15b8e0 http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAKITA-CORD...146?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d05057782 And do not forget the right ang;le drills. They have oodles of torque to mix. The big ones that is w/ the RAD heads.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the makita is a sure winner. rigid id be a little wary of based on my experience with rigid gear


I only have 2 Ridgid tools their big 16 gallon wet/dry and a made on Germany 4 1/2 grinder sourced from Metabo. New stuff made in china I have no experience with.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

People mix with this all the time http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-M...r-/170911397222?pt=Drills&hash=item27cb1cf566 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-M...r-/170913282283?pt=Drills&hash=item27cb39b8eb but slower like this is better http://www.ebay.com/itm/METABO-1-2-...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79fb3565 or a d handle http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-C...k-/230843922801?pt=Drills&hash=item35bf5eb971 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-1...8-/390391579135?pt=Drills&hash=item5ae526c1ff


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the makita is a sure winner. rigid id be a little wary of based on my experience with rigid gear


I think the ridgid I linked is an older made on USA model.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the metabo stuff is usually decent. their shop vacs are good but are made by somone else i believe.. the cordless stuff is a waste of money


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

General rule of thumb is any corded drill geared to 600rpm or less make great mixers. The 850rpm Milwaukees (0299) I linked are used to mix due to their high 8.0 amp rating. I prefer the low rpm drills for mixing.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have an old sears I have used for years, it's a d handle 1/2" low rpm high torque I don't use it for anything but mixing drywall mud, thin-set, concrete, grout, you get the point. You can go to sears and a lot of times they have these tools reconditioned way cheaper than new. Funny thing I think this is the only craftsman tool I own.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, lots of great advice. I got cheap and since I only needed a tool for this project, I asked my BIL. He has a 1973 (made before I was born) sears power drill that's worked great for me. I have mixed 9/14 bags of thinset and all is well.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Amateuralex said:


> Thanks guys, lots of great advice. I got cheap and since I only needed a tool for this project, I asked my BIL. He has a 1973 (made before I was born) sears power drill that's worked great for me. I have mixed 9/14 bags of thinset and all is well.


Your welcome! I had fun researching the drills! Glad it worked out!


----------

